# A requiem's (not just Mozart's) "lyrics"



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes

A Requiem is a Catholic funeral prayer to ease a deceased faithful's soul to heaven; could anyone give me the prayer lyrics as declared but the council of Trent? No post Vatican-II please!


----------



## Larkenfield

Latin text: http://www.requiemsurvey.org/latintext.php
Mozart Requiem: http://manlywarringahchoir.org.au/files/2011/01/English-Translation-of-Mozart-Requiem.pdf
Berlioz Requiem: https://web.stanford.edu/group/SymCh/performances/S2010/requiem_text.html
Brahms German Requiem: brahms requiem text
Fauré Requiem: https://www.scribd.com/document/43964406/Translation-of-the-Latin-Text-of-Faure
Verdi Requiem: https://www.novachorus.org/archives/spr11/2010-1230_verditext.pdf
Britten's War Requiem: https://www.classicfm.com/composers/britten/guides/war-requiem-the-complete-text/


----------



## EdwardBast

This is definitely the wrong forum for this query. Religious music or vocal music would make more sense.


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes

EdwardBast said:


> This is definitely the wrong forum for this query. Religious music or vocal music would make more sense.


Can a mods move it?


----------

